
Reading for Programmers - ageofwant
https://codearsonist.com/reading-for-programmers
======
mikece
The timeless classic "How to Read a Book" applies as well to programmers as it
does to anyone else. [https://amzn.to/2xNQ1rS](https://amzn.to/2xNQ1rS)

